# Happy Independance Day!!!



## Lewiy (Jul 4, 2007)

Just wanted to wish all our American board members a happy Independance Day!!!

Have a good one


----------



## SteveO59L (Jul 4, 2007)

Have a good one!. 

Pleasing to see that the colonials appear to managing ok without our guidance.


----------



## steve case (Jul 4, 2007)

<CENTER>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</CENTER>


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jul 4, 2007)

Well I'm grateful for Independance Day!   

I work for a German co. in England but even our canteen has a special menu on for Independance Day!  Lots of different burgers! Yummmm!!!


----------



## Domski (Jul 4, 2007)

Have a great day guys!

It's even better with the release of BBC journalist Alan Johnston: BBC's Alan Johnston is released



> I work for a German co. in England but even our canteen has a special menu on for Independance Day! Lots of different burgers! Yummmm!!!



You have a canteen, life's just not fair! I've got a salad from Boots. 

Burgers mmmmmm!!!


----------



## Lewiy (Jul 4, 2007)

Great news about Alan Johnston, now I guess we Brits have something to celebrate today as well!!  I think I'll have a party tonight 



> You have a canteen, life's just not fair! I've got a salad from Boots.



Oh if only I had a Boots in lunch break walking distance, I'm stuck with a packed lunch


----------



## SteveO59L (Jul 4, 2007)

Packed Lunch, I dream about having a packed lunch


----------



## Domski (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh to have a lunch!

I have to pretend my breakfast (which I may add only happens once every 2,341 days) is my lunch.

I have to pretend it's a salad from Boots when really it's just a collection of old trainer soles marinated in old shoe polish!!!

You lucky, lucky bar stewards!!!!!


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 4, 2007)

Luxury.  We get a handful of gravel......


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 4, 2007)

Gravel! Was that with or without ditch water, you lucky sod?

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 4, 2007)

No ditch water, ditch water is luxury.  Did I mention we had to catch the gravel as it was being thrown at us?


----------



## Von Pookie (Jul 4, 2007)

The LOLcat speak has invaded yet another genre 












http://cavalorn.livejournal.com/377592.html
http://community.livejournal.com/cololnials/


----------



## SydneyGeek (Jul 7, 2007)

Kristy:


Andrew:


> No ditch water, ditch water is luxury. Did I mention we had to catch the gravel as it was being thrown at us?


Fast food! You're complaining about fast food?
We had to quarry our own...

Denis


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Jul 7, 2007)

You had a quarry?  You lucky lucky bar steward.  We used to dream of getting fresh gravel from a quarry.  After we got up at 4.30 and licked the road clean with tongue, we would catch the gravel thrown up from passing lorries!


----------



## Tom Urtis (Jul 7, 2007)

> Oh to have a lunch!
> I have to pretend my breakfast (which I may add only happens once every 2,341 days) is my lunch.
> I have to pretend it's a salad from Boots when really it's just a collection of old trainer soles marinated in old shoe polish!!!
> You lucky, lucky bar stewards!!!!!
> ...



Those quotes remind me of this from Monty Python:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo


----------

